

Ask HN: I'm writing a design book for programmers, what would you like to see? - dalerus

Hey all,<p>I am a former designer, who has moved on to front-end development. I spend a lot of time working with developers who want to know more about design and how designers think. So I am working on an eBook that is focused on design basics for programmers.<p>I am just curious what types of topics would you all be interested in having covered? I obviously would talk about the basic concepts of design, but I am thinking about a more useful focus on UI and UX and how designers think about users.<p>Thoughts?<p>Thanks!
======
miralabs
I really want to know how designers came out with mixing and matching colors.

~~~
dalerus
Thanks! Color theory seems like a never ending study, but I can put together a
topic on this.

------
thamizharasu
How to focus on usability when we design UX/UI?

~~~
dalerus
Sure! Thanks!

------
seanmcdirmid
Red lining.

